# Fuel Injector



## Carolinablue (Mar 11, 2011)

On a 2360 Long tractor, if an injector goes bad, can you just replace the nozzle or do you have to replace the hole injector?
Thanks.....


----------



## Carolinablue (Mar 11, 2011)

Never mind, I've already have the answer. It's something I would have to have done to make sure the pressure was set right which is getting over my head.


----------

